# Re:What do you think?



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

Reflexology has a sound scientific basis largely based on acupuncture sites. We currently do not understand precisely how it works but it can certainly benefit many individuals. The treatment itself can be simply relaxing which is beneficial in itself. It can certainly do no harm and it may do good. The most important thing is that it makes you feel good and if that's the case go for it!

I have also studied homeopathy and would recommend that also as a supplement to traditional therapy.

Hope this helps!

Peter



deborah said:


> Hi Peter,
> I am considering having reflexology before FET in Jan/Feb. Do you have any opinions on this good or bad?
> I know that this is probably not your area but I just wondered if you knew any information on it? and I value your opinion.
> Many Thanks
> Deborah


----------

